# rapha is a joke



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

i have little respect for them now that they put a 135$ price tag on simple gloves!

and 375 dollar long sleeve thermal jerseys!

they nuts! you can get better stuff for wayy cheaper, but i geuss everything is like that.

its not even a brand yet, vuitton is a brand, thats why they charge crazy.

rapha is just fat old men marketers preying on the apparent rich riders who buy 10 000 colnagos and dont ride in the rain.


http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...08-rapha-softshell-winter-gloves-4589..1.html


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

They aren't the only one. For the most part, I don't buy cycling apparel anymore unless I find it for a significant discount at a place like Chainlove, or house brand stuff like Performance. While Rapha, Castelli, etc are nice looking, I find it hard to believe that their stuff is 50-70% better based on what they charge folks. One of the biggest shams in retail to be sure. But hey, what are we going to do?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

I never had respect for them.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

E 12 said:


> I find it hard to believe that their stuff is 50-70% better based on what they charge folks. One of the biggest shams in retail to be sure. But hey, what are we going to do?



We should cross-dress. I mean, buy from a different sport. Head to your local REI, online at Black Diamond, Mountain-Gear etc.. There you find stuff better made (hey, it is designed for Ice-Climbing.. a little rougher than the coffee-shop) Allows great movement, wicks away... all for a lot cheaper than designer POS with a cycling label.

Maybe these cycling companies will get the message when they see everyone wearing North Face, Black Diamond, Mountain Hardware etc..


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

If you buy last years stuff, its often 30-40-50 off. I have a castelli jacket for the coldest weather, that is exceptionally nice. As for rapha, the only thing I'd wear is if my wife bought me one of the wool jerseys with the arm warmers. They are also exceptionally nice, relatively lightweight, and wool, which imo is the greatest thing since sliced bread. 
in general though, 100 bucks for wool gloves is -like-totally- rediculous.
that said. i work for a company that sells a 4 thousand dollar toilet....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I think the Rapha crew are marketing geniuses, actually. They've identified a niche within a niche, and seem to be commanding premium prices. Exactly what the textbook says to do, if you don't want to be a commodity player. 

That said, I'm not their target market, so unless it's a gift you won't see me wearing their stuff. No doubt it's nice, but yeah I can buy 3 or 4 wool jerseys for that price.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

AidanM said:


> i have little respect for them now that they put a 135$ price tag on simple gloves!
> 
> and 375 dollar long sleeve thermal jerseys!
> 
> ...





"it's not even a brand yet"... what does that mean? hey, if you can't/won't pay for it, then don't. I'm sure they don't really care that you "have little respect for them". apparently there are people who can afford their stuff and will pay the premium, and that's their target consumer. not sure why you're taking their marketing/pricing practices so personally. kinda like saying [insert any high priced premium product] is a joke cuz the price is too high for you. I'm won't pay those prices, but so what?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I think the Rapha crew are marketing geniuses, actually. They've identified a niche within a niche, and seem to be commanding premium prices. Exactly what the textbook says to do, if you don't want to be a commodity player.
> 
> That said, I'm not their target market, so unless it's a gift you won't see me wearing their stuff. No doubt it's nice, but yeah I can buy 3 or 4 wool jerseys for that price.


i'd never waste a dime on them, but you are correct. 

some info on the company, and it's marketing strategies, here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

AidanM said:


> i have little respect for them now that they put a 135$ price tag on simple gloves!
> 
> and 375 dollar long sleeve thermal jerseys!
> 
> ...


Here's a thought ................


Don't buy it.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

how is this any different from Assos or Rock and Republic and such?


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

AidanM said:


> i have little respect for them now that they put a 135$ price tag on simple gloves!
> 
> and 375 dollar long sleeve thermal jerseys!
> 
> they nuts! you can get better stuff for wayy cheaper, but i geuss everything is like that.


I hate to love them and love to hate them. Simple jerseys that show the lifestyle of cycling with no loud logos. Give me some more. Their prices, and it's made in Chine and fits like junk - no thanks. I tried a country jersey on sale, this thing was way to lose in the waste with no elastic. It was a large and I'm 6'3" 185 and it was lose on me (fit fine otherwise). It really is made for fat guys. Too bad.

My favorite - Belgium knee warmers. A site all about wearing embrocation over actual material like, say, a knee warmer - has partnered with Rahpa for a $70 knee warmer. You. . . .have . . . . got . . . to . . . . be . . . .kidding. The irony is so think I laugh out loud and we're not talking alanis irony, either.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> how is this any different from Assos


rhetorical questions rule.



CleavesF said:


> or Rock and Republic and such?


no clue.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*good strategy*

Targeting affluent, status-obsessed customers always seems to work well - if the economy is strong. As long as there are other choices I have no issue with it


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I've begun to wonder what the current economy is going to do to these ultra high end companies.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Not to throw this into PO, but as the D's are fond of pointing out, Rapha's target market generally does well in all economic conditions.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> how is this any different from Assos or Rock and Republic and such?



well assos is pretty top notch stuff, heck they invented the cycling short, and apparently the put a lot of fancy tech into their gear, but i do agree that a lot of their stuff is reeaaaalllyyyy pricey, but at the same time it look pricey. ya know what i mean, their fugujack is overpriced, but it still looks expensive casue its so top notch.

whereas rapha isnt the best gear, and it just jacks its prices casue it tries to act all sophisticated and snobby and hip



as for rock and republic, its a womens jean maker BRAND, clothing for women is always overpriced.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Not Necessarily*



Creakyknees said:


> Not to throw this into PO, but as the D's are fond of pointing out, Rapha's target market generally does well in all economic conditions.



There are certainly a small set of folks whose disposable income is such that cost is no object. Then there is the set of folks that are doing OK and "buy up" to gain status/prestige etc. Those folks will back off of the luxury items in tough times. There are just not enough super-rich cyclists to make an entire market. You need the wannabes to. After all, isn't people buying up to status houses they could not afford what got us into this mess anyway?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

AidanM said:


> its not even a brand yet, vuitton is a brand, thats why they charge crazy.


Just because it's new to you doesn't mean it's not a brand...It happens to be an extremely successful brand.....


----------



## roadster99 (Jan 24, 2006)

*I fail to see....*

 ..how this is even an issue for discussion---why would you buy it or even consider LOOKING at a line like this when there are so many other better (read: less expensive) brands out there? As was mentioned in various other replies: buy the brand within the price range you like instead!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I honestly don't know what you all are whining about.

If you don't like it, don't buy it.

I like it, and I buy it.

I like wool jerseys, and of the wool jerseys I have Rapha is no more expensive.

It wears well, it washes well.

And, I hate to prick your self satisfied balloons, I'm not even fat.

If you don't like it, don't buy it. No big deal.

But grow up and quit whining.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Just because it's new to you doesn't mean it's not a brand...It happens to be an extremely successful brand.....


So successful they had a booth at interbike . . . .oh wait, they didn't.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> that said. i work for a company that sells a 4 thousand dollar toilet....


Priceless!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

velomonkey said:


> So successful they had a booth at interbike . . . .oh wait, they didn't.


LMAO.. having a booth a Interbike is now how we determine success?


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*My dark secret*

I did have a hankering for one of these and they were cut very close. But I am not in that income group.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I like their stuff. I like the way it looks and fits and performs. I like their marketing. I like the events that they sponsor. I like the photography and their unique style. I like their web site and the roleur magazine.

I don't like their prices so I am careful about what I do buy

Like you I am a consumer. I make choices. When I don't want to buy something I don't buy it. It's called capitalism. There is no need to rant about it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> LMAO.. having a booth a Interbike is now how we determine success?




why, yes... scantily clad women to gawk at and free stickers for interbike interlopers are the measure of success


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> LMAO.. having a booth a Interbike is now how we determine success?


Don't make me open up on you, too. Actually, no, you will get it.

Here is a letter from Rapha where they say they aren't making a profit.

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2008/06/why-rapha-is-made-in-china.html

Now, get out of my way, you're too slow.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Chainstay said:


> I like their stuff. I like the way it looks and fits and performs. I like their marketing. I like the events that they sponsor. I like the photography and their unique style. I like their web site and the roleur magazine.
> 
> I don't like their prices so I am careful about what I do buy
> 
> Like you I am a consumer. I make choices. When I don't want to buy something I don't buy it. It's called capitalism. There is no need to rant about it.


Yea, but if that were the case then we wouldn't have this board, now would we.

I like their photography, too. What's up with no helmets, though? I mean sure, I'd like to ride with no helmet, but real life circumstances prevent such a thing.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

velomonkey said:


> Don't make me open up on you, too. Actually, no, you will get it.
> 
> Here is a letter from Rapha where they say they aren't making a profit.
> 
> ...


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

Read this email to the company by a customer. A short, to the point reply from Rapha follows.


Hello,

I am an avid cyclist and a customer of yours, I purchased the tricolor jersey and the merino classic jersey a while back. I was surprised after washing my garment for the first time, to see a tag of which materials were used, and the production land. I was amazed that it said Made in China, I paid top money to purchase your items as I understood they were hand made in the UK. I am also a bit puzzled about the price, how can a jersey be worth 120 UK pounds, when the labor cost in China is about 1 percent of that. Is the mark up just a marketing scheme. I am sorry to say that I will not be shopping from you guys again.

Kind regards,
Raffaele G.



The Reply from Rapha :


- Forwarded message ----------
From: Simon Mottram
Date: 17-Jun-2007 23:43
Subject: Re: Great products but...
To: Raffaele G.
Cc: Enquiries


Hello Raffaele

Thanks for getting in touch and for buying our products.

We manufacture some garments in China because the quality the factories offer there is first rate and they are very reliable producers. The cost price advantage is a secondary issue.

If you've ever tried to have products made in the UK, you'd apreciate how hard it is to get craftsmanship and reliable delivery. I wish it was otherwise.

Our high prices come from the expensive fabrics and trims we use, not from a 'marketing scheme'. We have yet to make a profit (but are working hard at changing that).

Thanks again for getting in touch. If you have a problem with Chinese manufacture I don't suppose I will have changed your mind. But I hope I have clarified why and how we use factories there.

Kind regards

Simon

Simon Mottram
Managing Director

R A P H A
Performance Roadwear


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

hmmm made in china,pffffff

i dont mind for most stuff where its made,

but you pay 140 for gloves, id feel guilty knowing thats prolly what the worker who made tham makes in a year


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

AidanM said:


> hmmm made in china,pffffff
> 
> i dont mind for most stuff where its made,
> 
> but you pay 140 for gloves, id feel guilty knowing thats prolly what the worker who made tham makes in a year


your correspondence is getting so much play, that it should be verified on snopes.

do have any links to emails that claim that obama is a muslim? :wink:


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have some Rapha stuff and really like it. I also have some other clothing and accessories made by other companies which are nice as well. That said, I have some stuff that is total junk and I won't wear it because it is uncomfortable or fails at its intended use. I bought Rapha mainly for the fit. I tried a bunch of other brands, some of which were just as pricey, and they were all either too tight, too loose, or just looked awful. I hesitated to try the Rapha stuff because I was afraid that it *might* fit. Well, it did and I ordered a few jerseys, a couple of shorts, and some stuff out of the sale rack. It has stood up very well to repeated use and wash and when I did have a problem, they fixed the jersey at no charge and sent a photo annual back to be with the jersey. It is better than new. I realize that some of you have issues with where something is made, but it really does not bother me. If the company stands behind their product the way Rapha does, that means a lot to me. They even have a no questions asked return policy where you can send it back to them for a refund or exchange even after repeated use. You can chalk me up as a satisfied customer.


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

Sitting here scratching my head...

WHY does anyone care what anyone else spends their money on???
Oh...probably the same lame-asses that worry about who's a "Fred" or a "Poseur"

Shut up and ride ladies.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

tyro said:


> I have some Rapha stuff and really like it. I also have some other clothing and accessories made by other companies which are nice as well. That said, I have some stuff that is total junk and I won't wear it because it is uncomfortable or fails at its intended use. I bought Rapha mainly for the fit. I tried a bunch of other brands, some of which were just as pricey, and they were all either too tight, too loose, or just looked awful. I hesitated to try the Rapha stuff because I was afraid that it *might* fit. Well, it did and I ordered a few jerseys, a couple of shorts, and some stuff out of the sale rack. It has stood up very well to repeated use and wash and when I did have a problem, they fixed the jersey at no charge . . . . . .


See, this is a fair response. If you want to argue with this guy you're just being churlish. He got the product, it fit, he likes it and they took care of him. All things that in the end are worth a premium given some of the stuff in the marketplace. He's not telling people to grow up or why should you care. If this was a blind test Rapha and a lot of other brands wouldn't pass. Regarding opinions and why this is an issue - 95% of what's on these boards is opinions, very little is help. The only thing more pathetic then wasting time having an opinion about rahpa and writing about it (I put myself in this group) is clicking on the topic, reading the responses and then writing about how one shouldn't have an opinion - there's a lot of you who fit that mold and the laugh out loud funny part is the deep irony you exhibit and I'm not talking Alanis irony, either . 

As for the China thing, for me, at least, that is a touchy subject. We're all up to it in our eyeballs, but then again fair trade is a good thing and it stinks that something so expensive is made so for so little. Look at water field designs, they let you know they use expensive fabrics, they make it in san fran and labor is high. They also wouldn't have it any other way. Unlike Rapha they go to industry trade shows and seem to be making money ; ) Check em out, bike friendly, too:
http://www.sfbags.com/aboutus.htm

I'm sorry, but with Rapha everyone, or most everyone, knows that stuff is way, way costly and you can pick it easily (partly cause the design is so good). It's like a seven bike, we all want one, but if you actually get one, just don't try to justify it and once you get defensive you open yourself up to a lashing. You like seven bikes, you can afford seven bikes and for you they work - end of story. We should all be so lucky to buy whatever cycling gear we want, no reason to be a you-know-what about it, though.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

KenS said:


> I did have a hankering for one of these and they were cut very close. But I am not in that income group.


Paul Smith designed that. He did it for the tour coming to London. He's a London designer and wanted to be a bike racer. He is friends with Millar and dressed the entire then Ssipstream team for their presentation in Colorado - you never saw so many skinny cyclist look so good.

I might now have any Rapha stuff, but I have three Paul Smith suits and they're a pretty penny, too - they look nice, they fit and I like them ; ) (see I don't have to be defensive like SOME PEOPLE).


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

MantaRay said:


> Sitting here scratching my head...
> 
> WHY does anyone care what anyone else spends their money on???
> Oh...probably the same lame-asses that worry about who's a "Fred" or a "Poseur"
> ...


You have one post and this is it??!!!!??? Something tells me you are someone else and have an agenda . . . .


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

No....are flat wrong. I've been on this board for some time just reading...and reading this thread and laughing. And why does it matter how many posts I have? I continue my chuckling...good Sunday nite entertainment!! lol

I'm 46 years old...riding since mid 20's. Do it cuz I like it. Buy what I want. Don't give a damn what anybody says about what I look like..buy...or do.

So....reel that barb back in there big guy....


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

MantaRay said:


> No....are flat wrong. I've been on this board for some time just reading...and reading this thread and laughing. And why does it matter how many posts I have? I continue my chuckling...good Sunday nite entertainment!! lol
> 
> I'm 46 years old...riding since mid 20's. Do it cuz I like it. Buy what I want. Don't give a damn what anybody says about what I look like..buy...or do.
> 
> So....reel that barb back in there big guy....


The word cynic comes to mind. Who is this strange person . . . . . . .


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Welcome to RBR.....please keep posting


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

MantaRay said:


> No....are flat wrong. I've been on this board for some time just reading...and reading this thread and laughing. And why does it matter how many posts I have? I continue my chuckling...good Sunday nite entertainment!! lol
> 
> I'm 46 years old...riding since mid 20's. Do it cuz I like it. Buy what I want. Don't give a damn what anybody says about what I look like..buy...or do.
> 
> So....reel that barb back in there big guy....


Dave, is that you? This is a safe place, the comments have stopped. We love Rapha, Rapha is not a joke. We all are wearing Rapha and want to join you, on a ride, wearing Rapha. I'll even grow out a mustache and wax the ends just so I can perfect "the look."


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What's with all the personal attacks? I can't believe you are getting this worked up over cycling apparel...life is too short.....


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

Cynic??? lol
Not sure what you even mean by saying that. What have I said that is cynical? Quite the opposite.
I don't know how old you are...but those around my age and beyond often change perspective on things...like what's really important in life. Which is why I made the initial post I did. Went for a ride today...stopped by the LBS later....bought a winter jersey that *gasp* some might find "over-priced". Which is why I chuckle at some on here that get their blood pressure up over such things.

Sure...trading open conversation on here is fun....and everyone...yes, including ME...is allowed to comment...ain't it great? 

I'd be happy to talk to you offline on the phone if you're so skeptical that I'm not some "plant"...or whatever. PM me if you like. I won't bite


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! lol 
I guess he thinks I'm this "Dave" guy he knows?? Can someone enlighten me?? Is this guy he thinks I am associated with Rapha??

Here's something you might find interesting...I never even heard of "Rapha" brand before this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

MantaRay said:


> No....are flat wrong. I've been on this board for some time just reading...and reading this thread and laughing. And why does it matter how many posts I have? I continue my chuckling...good Sunday nite entertainment!! lol
> 
> I'm 46 years old...riding since mid 20's. Do it cuz I like it. Buy what I want. Don't give a damn what anybody says about what I look like..buy...or do.
> 
> So....reel that barb back in there big guy....


To echo Dave's comment.

Welcome to RBR.

I have years on you.

Started racing at 16, 33 years ago.

Quit a long time ago. Now I ride for enjoyment and, like you, buy what I want. Do what I want.

Life is short.

Hang around and have fun.


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh....and thanks for the welcomes....not new to cycling....and not new to the online world.....so I'm not about to let some faceless person on a message board concern me in the least....

Oh...and I have an "old man's" bike (Cannondale Synapse 3)....I weigh over 200 lbs....I'm registered independent for the upcoming election....I like single malt scotch....chemist by trade....married 20 years.....like fishing in the ocean in a kayak....

What does all that make me?? What label would you like to give me??? LOL


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

MantaRay said:


> Oh...and I have an "old man's" bike (Cannondale Synapse 3)....I weigh over 200 lbs....
> 
> What does all that make me?? What label would you like to give me??? LOL


Old, non-skinny guy with disposable income - perfect for Rapha!!!! Point made, case closed and thank you, have a good night and have the tuna, it's great. I'll show up at another forum next week - until then, don't fear me, I'm just a monkey on a bike ; 0


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

lol
You impress yourself, don't you?
I'd try to enlighten you...but you don't seem capable at this time


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Quite an interesting thread. I'm not sure why the existance of expensive stuff causes such contoversy.

You either like it or you don't, you either chose to buy it or you don't - assuming you're in a financial position to do so, if not no biggie the decision is made for you.

At 39 with 2 young kids, single income etc etc I can't really afford Rapha kit, don't own any as yet - will I buy some, soon!

I'm sure there's loads of alternatives but I like Rapha kit because it looks quite classy/classic/simple. I don't really like trade jerseys etc.

I'm also a bit of a retro fan so the fact some of it's wool is cool too, especially as wool's such a great fabric to ride in, in both hot or cold conditions.

Either way methinks Rapha's getting some good advertising.................


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

DannyBoy said:


> Either way methinks Rapha's getting some good advertising.................


:thumbsup: Yep.....

Honestly, I've heard of Rapha before this thread but I never bothered to check out their stuff..until now........


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

velomonkey said:


> Who is this strange person . . . . . . .




I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I just had a quick look at the Rapha website......*

Some of the guys in their advertising material don't exactly look like bloated pie tasters and the gear seems to fit them ok? 

http://www.rapha.cc/index.php?page=470

The bummer is that now I've been and had a look I want one of their jerseys and I really like their cross jersey - oh dear.

http://www.rapha.cc/index.php?page=543

As for the no helmets, probably can't afford to buy any having blown too much wonga on their kit - just kidding. Rapha is an English based company and for some reason cycling helmets aren't commonly worn. I only started wearing one 7 yrs back when I moved to NZ and it's law!!!! I couldn't go back though.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*And now you've checked it out what will you be buying.*



Dave Hickey said:


> :thumbsup: Yep.....
> 
> Honestly, I've heard of Rapha before this thread but I never bothered to check out their stuff..until now........


Think I'm defo going to get that cross jersey - a bit dumb as we're haeding into summer down under.............

Anyhow, enough typing, got to sort my new Tune wheels before wife gets back from the shop with some nice beers!

http://www.monteiths.com/nz/siteFiles/index.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> Some of the guys in their advertising material don't exactly look like bloated pie tasters and the gear seems to fit them ok?
> 
> http://www.rapha.cc/index.php?page=470
> 
> ...


I've got 4 of the jerseys. Like them. Actually like them a lot.

They are Merino with some Lycra mixed in, but the fabric is fine and fits like a glove.

Very comfy, with or without a baselayer.

I like the zip pocket in the back.

Well thought out.

I've looked at the bibs, but I have lots for now.

Order through the website, I have the goods in Western Canada in 2 days. There are other jerseys that are cheaper, there are other wool jerseys that are cheaper but none as well stitched or as comfy. The Rapha stuff is not much more than any other stuff I have found that I like, and as Danny says, no trade names.

I like the Country Jerseys, the Sportwool or Club are nice as well.

For armwarmers or leg warmers, I can't quite get the price around my noodle, If they would come out with a decent pair of wool tights I'd be first in line though.

The ones I still have left from the old days are getting a little ................... past it.

Good stuff and well worth a try.


Edit - Crap, I just looked at the website, They do have tights now.

Damn.

Oh well, forecast for the commute in the morning is -8* C.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

velomonkey said:


> As for the China thing, for me, at least, that is a touchy subject.


Point taken. I agree. On second thought, the "Made in China" issue is a bit touchy for me too. If I had the choice, I'd rather them be made in the U.S. or Great Brittain.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Whoa wool tights eh?*



toomanybikes said:


> Edit - Crap, I just looked at the website, They do have tights now.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Oh well, forecast for the commute in the morning is -8* C.


That takes me back a bit, I recall buying some wool shorts at our cycling clubs jumble sale, they were alright, as was the wool jersey I bought for a pound!!!!

Dunno why it is but wool and wool mix products stop you from smelling, I used to wear my Cinzano wool top for a few days commuting without probs........!!!!!

That reminds me, must try to flog one of the nippers on ebay tomorrow to fund my new Range Rover - now I'm thinking of becoming a Rapha customer I assume I'll need one - har har.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Danny Boy
check out
http://www.solocc.com/
your neck of the woods


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

DannyBoy said:


> Some of the guys in their advertising material don't exactly look like bloated pie tasters and the gear seems to fit them ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that reason would most likely be due to the fact that their fixed gear riding hipster clientele generally shun them.


----------



## weminedeeper (Sep 30, 2008)

velomonkey said:


> I hate to love them and love to hate them. Simple jerseys that show the lifestyle of cycling with no loud logos. Give me some more.


I completely agree with this point. Coming from other cycling disciplines, I cannot believe the selection of clothing road cycling has to offer. Jerseys are either covered in a million logos, duotoned and dull, or featured a loud design made by a five-year old. After trolling through multiple cycling apparel websites, I've found that *it is ridiculously difficult to find subtle, stylish road jerseys at an affordable price*, which is shocking considering the vanity and glamour of the sport. The lack of sartorially-inclined competition is the main reason why Rapha has been able to survive.

Rapha's apparel also takes advantage of road biking's great history, which is often overlooked or misused in contemporary road clothing. Yes, their prices are (very) high, but you don't buy a macbook for its 'value for money.' Why don't you tell the next person you see with a Mac that they could get the same performance with a Dell for half the price. When I can afford the money for a Rapha jersey, I will get one instead of a practically useless bike upgrade like so many are guilty of (105 to Ultegra, alu to carbon seatpost).

If you want to know if you look ridiculous in your gear: ask your wife. Then show her the Rapha site and ask her if you think you should be dressed in their stuff.

One more thing- +1 to the damn fine photography on their website.


----------



## hamonrye (Apr 6, 2006)

MantaRay is right on point. Stop worrying about what others buy. It's their money. Now go and enjoy your bike and ride!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got a couple wool jerseys from different manufacturers, but no Rapha. 

I got a chance to try on a Rapha jersey when I was out in Boulder a couple weeks ago, and I gotta say, China or no, the fabric felt amazing. 

It was amazingly soft compared to my Woolistic jerseys, dense without being thick. Pretty impressive. And the cost at the shop wasn't that much more than Woolistic off their website. 

I'd love to hear if anyone can compare Woolistic and Rapha for durability.

I agree with some of the earlier posters, it's very dificult to find a good-looking, subtle bike jersey. Most manufacturers either stick a ton of logos on their non team jerseys, or they make them with garish colors and lousy details.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> I've got a couple wool jerseys from different manufacturers, but no Rapha.
> 
> I got a chance to try on a Rapha jersey when I was out in Boulder a couple weeks ago, and I gotta say, China or no, the fabric felt amazing.
> 
> ...


1.50;

I can't speak to durability yet.

Haven't had the Rapha for long enough. 

The Rapha, I find, holds it shape better than the Woolistic. No question on the feel of the fabric though, like silk.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like the only reason Rapha is not making the big bucks selling $5 chinese clothes for hundreds is they are growing like crazy and spending a gazillion dollars on their marketing campaign. Especially when companies can make their clothes in the US and still sell at 1/2 the price of Rapha, AND turn a profit.

Let's get real... even if Chinese manufacturing is increasing in price it is still orders of magnitude less expensive the product's final consumer price.. it is a bigger difference with clothes then bicycles or high tech equipment.

If you could figure out where in China Rapha is being made you can probably find the identical stuff produced off-shift without the brand name for pennies on the dollar if you took a trip to the town where it's produced.

It really is stuff just like women buying a $300 Kate Spade handbag that turns out to be cardboard internal construction when the knock-off place is selling the same thing for $10. Even if the product is good it is not worth the huge markup versus the competitors.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

it's really pretty simple. it's a -fashion- based cycling brand. now, all cycling-related clothing brands are fashion based to some extant, but most put a comparatively low amount of thought into it. rapha puts alot of thought into fashion. it's not terribly hard to find a cashmere sweater for 70 bucks, but a ralph lauren purple label one 800 bucks...why? because it's a fashion pedigree. it has a slightly different cut, slightly different design, a logo that has some idea behind it. 
sure the copy-writers make it sound like the best stuff on the planet, but what you are paying for when you buy rapha is a middle-to-upper-range-quality, good LOOKING piece of gear, and plenty of people are willing to pay the prices just for the good looks (if you like that sort of thing). we pay for looks, all of us. did your frame really need to say "colnago" on the tubing? chances are there was something a good grand cheaper that performed as well but you payed for pedigree and looks. i'm guilty of it, it's just silly when it goes overboard.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Already a customer........*



Eyorerox said:


> Danny Boy
> check out
> http://www.solocc.com/
> your neck of the woods


Have the St Neith top, arm warmers and few caps for the cafe. Nice kit.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't own any, but it looks nice. It's better to look nice then like a billboard or clown.

I would rather spend some serious dollars on clothes that fit, then half as much on 3 or 4 pairs that never fit right.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

weminedeeper said:


> you don't buy a macbook for its 'value for money


Time spent _not_ fixing PC = priceless.  

I had heard of Rapha but didn't know anything about them. Looks like nice stuff. Good advertising...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

By far the most comfortable jerseys and the best designed that I own or have owned are by Rapha. I wasn't entirely happy with some of their previous pocket designs but as they are currently made I have no complaints about them.

They are also one of the few brands of short zip jerseys that I like. I do wish the made their full zip in something other than black and white but its a great jersey.

The fabric as I said is comfortable but also very functional for a wide range of temps.

I am not a big fan of their bottoms, they are fine but there is better out there for the money. Even though I can get along in just about any jersey, I will continue to buy theirs as I prefer them by far.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

And if you haven't read an issue of Rolueur the pictures alone make it worth your time.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

[


CleavesF said:


> how is this any different from Assos or Rock and Republic and such?


I see a lot of Assos gear worn by the Slim Shady of bike clubs, Alto Velo. Oops, did I say that out loud.  ( everyone and there mom is in a AV/ Web Core jersey) 

I just learned of Rapha from December's Bicycling. Rapha is looking for the Euro- I’m too cool for school – no helmet look.

No Helmet = Darwin Award Hopeful.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

weminedeeper said:


> I completely agree with this point. Coming from other cycling disciplines, I cannot believe the selection of clothing road cycling has to offer. Jerseys are either covered in a million logos, duotoned and dull, or featured a loud design made by a five-year old. After trolling through multiple cycling apparel websites, I've found that *it is ridiculously difficult to find subtle, stylish road jerseys at an affordable price*, which is shocking considering the vanity and glamour of the sport. The lack of sartorially-inclined competition is the main reason why Rapha has been able to survive.
> 
> If you want to know if you look ridiculous in your gear: ask your wife. Then show her the Rapha site and ask her if you think you should be dressed in their stuff.
> 
> One more thing- +1 to the damn fine photography on their website.


On this point - I have a few jerseys which are along these lines. The Belgium National Team Jersey. This is the blue with the vertical three color stripe and it only has two logos on the shoulder - Lotto and Domo. Simple good looking jersey. Giordona also has an italian jersey in blue, no logos and "italia" in bold print with a small insignia on the chest. The Ullrich one year only green Bianchi jersey is cool and so too is a German National Team jersey with no logos, but the German insignia on the right chest, Deutschland on the back, Adidas stripes on the shoulders and a company name on the side panel in the red, black and yellow. The two national jerseys I found by looking on Ebay and all the jerseys can be found for half to a quarter of the Rapha prices. Even on sale Rapha is typically over $100. 

The photography is good, but I gotta tell you, I aint gong riding like that without a helmet ; )


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Killroy said:


> [
> 
> I see a lot of Assos gear worn by the Slim Shady of bike clubs, Alto Velo. Oops, did I say that out loud.  ( everyone and there mom is in a AV/ Web Core jersey)
> 
> ...


guess what? i have yet to see someone wearing rapha in europe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

then you havent been to london. when i lived there i sused to see them all the time. heck they even sponsor goup rides


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Juanfco3 said:


> then you havent been to london. when i lived there i sused to see them all the time. heck they even sponsor goup rides


oh, i've been there, on many occasions. long before hipsters on FG bikes was imported from NYC. 

i'm referring to "continental' europe. 

you know, the place that's the heartland of bike racing. :wink:


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

botto said:


> oh, i've been there, on many occasions. long before hipsters on FG bikes was imported from NYC.
> 
> i'm referring to "continental' europe.
> 
> you know, the place that's the heartland of bike racing. :wink:


Oh SNAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Rapha should raise their prices*

The OP seems to be upset because of the high cost of entry into the cool and stylish Rapha club. Too bad he can't afford those beautiful kid leather gloves. The soft shell jacket with the well thought out design and hot pink lining is stunning

Thanks to all these posts there are about 500 new people checking out their great web site and drooling over their artistic photography and good looking jerseys. Perhaps if Rapha keeps getting this kind of publicity they will be able to raise their prices and finally start making a profit.

Get your Rapha kit now before it really gets out of reach.


----------



## mikeonhisbike (Aug 26, 2008)

*I'm with you*

I'm with you. I only buy discount cycling clothing if I can find it super cheap. 

Mike
www.mikeonhisbike.blogspot.com


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

Love their stuff, photography, rouleur, etc. No one is forced to buy it, why so upset?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

DannyBoy said:


> Have the St Neith top, arm warmers and few caps for the cafe. Nice kit.


I was lucky enough to check out those guys in Auckland a year ago. Beautiful stuff. All I got was a cap, but I wear it with pride.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I honestly don't know what you all are whining about.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't buy it.
> 
> ...


+1 Flame on - I love these threads - they always end in the same place.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

If only there were some sort of mechanism by which brands and products people didn't lie fell by the wayside . . .


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

The issue with Rapha is a Vitamins vs Candy thing.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

you wont be buying shares in their team then (wink)


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Ok, I just got an email from Rapha showing their new $750 jacket.  

I'm sorry, but I draw the line somewhere. That is just wasteful insanity. I'm done!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i think rapha is a good idea and a good change from all the cheap junk thats just flooding our sport... nice to see a brand here maybe this will show some companies that there is some money to be made and come in lower than rapha at $ at equal or higher quality and design....


----------



## roadster99 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Another Example....*

 http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detai..._bike_review_finder-_-rapha_classic_softshell

 Anyone Interested???


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

what I don't get is why a bunch of Brits, who live in a cool cloudy climate, see the need to make winter gear that's black, navy blue, or other dark colors.

how about some... yellow? bright red? even day-glo?

and as long as I'm on about visibility - please, spare me the "reflective pinstriping." like that's going to save your life on a dark and cloudy twilight at the end of a long ride as you're coming home at the tail end of rush hour in your black jacket.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

there are carbon frames that sell for $700, and then there are carbon frames that sell for $6,000. why just pick on the clothing manufacturers? why stop there? 

if you don't want to pay $300 for a jacket, you don't have to. nashbar sells cheap jackets for $50. problem solved. 

why does a $300 rapha jacket bother someone, but an even more expensive jacket from assos not raise an eyebrow?


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

r_mutt said:


> there are carbon frames that sell for $700, and then there are carbon frames that sell for $6,000. why just pick on the clothing manufacturers? why stop there?
> 
> if you don't want to pay $300 for a jacket, you don't have to. nashbar sells cheap jackets for $50. problem solved.
> 
> why does a $300 rapha jacket bother someone, but an even more expensive jacket from assos not raise an eyebrow?


Or how about helmet companies, they inflate prices as much as anyone I can think of.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

r_mutt said:


> there are carbon frames that sell for $700, and then there are carbon frames that sell for $6,000. why just pick on the clothing manufacturers? why stop there?
> 
> if you don't want to pay $300 for a jacket, you don't have to. nashbar sells cheap jackets for $50. problem solved.
> 
> why does a $300 rapha jacket bother someone, but an even more expensive jacket from assos not raise an eyebrow?


because you get what you pay for with assos.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

botto said:


> because you get what you pay for with assos.


Never owned anything from Assos so I have to take your word on that.

But I did buy a Rapha wool base layer last year, and I can say that its well made, sturdy low maintenance stuff and does what it does what its supposed to do as well or better than most other stuff I've used, so its worth the money.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Just bought three of the Rapha Classic Softshell jackets...*



J24 said:


> Never owned anything from Assos so I have to take your word on that.
> 
> But I did buy a Rapha wool base layer last year, and I can say that its well made, sturdy low maintenance stuff and worth the money because does what it's supposed as well or better than most other stuff I've used.


One for my self, one for my brother for Christmas and one for my best friend also for Christmas. It hasn't been cold enough yet to wear on a ride but the fit and finish of this jacket it excellent. Exactly what I expected. I wanted to like other companies such as ASSOS but just can't stand the wild color combinations and ugly designs. Why no other company out there will create modest looking cycling wear is beyond me. Castelli used to be this way but they too seem to have gone off the deep end. The Rapha softshell jacket fits me perfectly and no, I am not fat and over-weight. I read where someone in a previous post had said Rapha make cycling clothes for the fat and out of shape consumers, or something to that effect. Wrong. Bottom line for me, it is a quality product with the styling that I prefer. If you don't like it or can't afford it... move along. Now to order some of their wool jerseys.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

rapha actually fits like it should- if anything, it fits a bit on the slim side. 

i love their softshell jacket, but it's just priced a bit too much for me when i can get a big discount on our team's kit made by hincapie sportswear. having said that, i did pay too much for the stowaway jacket :blush2: my gf loves it and wants one for herself. i don't think she knows how much it costs though...

one thing i do like about rapha- is that they do understand what understated means- and they are the only company doing it well atm. assos has got the high tech thing down. i will only wear assos bibs. when i finally plunked down some $$$ for an assos bib, i realized why it was pricey. it's really is head and shoulders better than any other bib i've worn. 

the assos winter jacket looks great- but i think it's over $550? wow!


----------



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

*I think most sport specific stuff is overpriced*

and cycling is no different. Personally, I like looking like a billboard. The louder & brighter the better. Understated cycling gear is a little boring to me but, to each his own. Buy what you like and enjoy the ride.

Luis


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> i will only wear assos bibs. when i finally plunked down some $$$ for an assos bib, i realized why it was pricey. it's really is head and shoulders better than any other bib i've worn.


And in my experience, they last at least twice as long as the other bibs I've worn, so for me the cost is a non-issue. I've got a closet full of crap bibs. Another nice thing about Assos - if you bought them from an authorized dealer, they'll repair your gear the best they can. I've sent a couple items that I abused to Switzerland to have them repaired, and they did a great job fixing them.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

botto said:


> guess what? i have yet to see someone wearing rapha in europe. :thumbsup:


I have in seen a few in London. All were guys about mid thirties with a bit of a paunchy belly. Not a big belly but a belly.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

I wear all my Rapha stuff to work cos I don't want my good stuff to get dirty


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Hate on Rapha all you want, but being able to get a sized quality cycling hat that fits my melon of a head makes me glad that they exist.

If you don't like it then don't buy it.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

tyro said:


> Ok, I just got an email from Rapha showing their new $750 jacket.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I draw the line somewhere. That is just wasteful insanity. I'm done!


that's a one-off limited edition type thing. you can't compare it to standard kit. the standard version is 375- which is still too rich for me at this point in time. but again why is rapha, at $375 for a standard winter jacket- voted best jacket by whatever bike magazine outrageously expensive, but the comparable assos winter jacket @ $650, you hear nary a complaint about? 


not to say a bad word about assos, because i like assos products, but imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. have a look at assos's first foray into the realm of rapha: 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...008-assos-db-loungetop-2820.2260.1.NONAV.html


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

r_mutt said:


> have a look at assos's first foray into the realm of rapha:
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...008-assos-db-loungetop-2820.2260.1.NONAV.html


No offense to Assos (I have their arm and leg warmers and they rock), but that looks just like the Member's Only jacket that David Hasselhoff wore on Night Rider.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

r_mutt said:


> that's a one-off limited edition type thing. you can't compare it to standard kit. the standard version is 375- which is still too rich for me at this point in time. but again why is rapha, at $375 for a standard winter jacket- voted best jacket by whatever bike magazine outrageously expensive, but the comparable assos winter jacket @ $650, you hear nary a complaint about?
> 
> 
> not to say a bad word about assos, because i like assos products, but imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. have a look at assos's first foray into the realm of rapha:
> ...


Assos has several jackets, I myself have the 851 and I live in New England where you basically have to wear that jacket for four months straight. I can tell you, the 851, which retails at $350, is the best winter jacket I have ever used. It fits great, is cycling specific, has a race cut and works with just a summer base layer at 30 degrees. That jacket seriously is an incredible garment.

I like the look of the rapha jacket, but I doubt it works at 30 degrees unless of course you put a ton of layers underneath. I could be wrong since I have never tried it, but I doubt it. With winter riding, it's all about performance, the assos jacket just happens to look good, too. 

I will say this, I am getting the rapha winter hat with the brim and ear warmers, that thing is way cooler than a stupid skull cap (it's also more expense, but I'll splurge).


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

velomonkey said:


> Assos has several jackets, I myself have the 851 and I live in New England where you basically have to wear that jacket for four months straight. I can tell you, the 851, which retails at $350, is the best winter jacket I have ever used. It fits great, is cycling specific, has a race cut and works with just a summer base layer at 30 degrees. That jacket seriously is an incredible garment.



no! don't say that! i'm in ny and it's about time to buy a winter jacket. my team isn't getting it's kit until febuary and i don't think i can wait any longer. i really don't want to spend that on a jacket- i'd rather have that go to a new fixed gear project. i usually ride outside until the low 20's. isn't there a cheaper option?


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

r_mutt said:


> no! don't say that! i'm in ny and it's about time to buy a winter jacket. my team isn't getting it's kit until febuary and i don't think i can wait any longer. i really don't want to spend that on a jacket- i'd rather have that go to a new fixed gear project. i usually ride outside until the low 20's. isn't there a cheaper option?


Of course there is. Look, winter jackets have gotten much better in the past ten years. I think some of the casserteli (spelling) one's are great, though I haven't tried them, but reviews seem to be good. Here is what settled me on the Assos, and trust me, I hated myself when I first bought it - it will last longer than most other jackets and it's more comfortable as you don't need as many layers. The result is two fold - first, the cost per use for the jacket will be less than most since it last longer and you will ride more. Second, and this is another big one cause why but these things to begin with, you will ride more. Without question, since I record all my rides first with my polar and now my garmin, I rode far more frequently during the cold months after I bought the Assos.

But yea, you can even go with a long sleeve jersey, a wind vest and layer up - you never need this stuff, but you can actually justify it when it does have some performance gain.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have the winter hat and it rocks. I have no hair at all, alopecia to be specific, so any kind of warmth is nice on cold days. I think the hat is the nicest I have tried. I have skull caps, but nothing as functional as the Rapha hat. I bought it last winter at the handmade bike show in Portland. It was my first exposure to Rapha stuff. Incedentally, the Rapha arm warmers that came with my jersey are the only ones that I have that will stay up on my Rasmussen arms. All my other ones ride down and I look like I'm some kind of burlesque dancer. 

I'm actually in need of a good winter jacket and tights. I keep hearing people talk positively about the Assos winter garb. I think I am going to order a set of Assos jacket and tights for this winter. I have virtually no body fat and have a tendency to get chilled very easily. I look at it as a good investment grade purchase. Plus I cannot stand getting cold. It has worked well for me in the past in that regard. Buy nice and buy once.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

tyro said:


> I'm actually in need of a good winter jacket and tights. I keep hearing people talk positively about the Assos winter garb. I think I am going to order a set of Assos jacket and tights for this winter. I have virtually no body fat and have a tendency to get chilled very easily. I look at it as a good investment grade purchase. Plus I cannot stand getting cold. It has worked well for me in the past in that regard. Buy nice and buy once.


I was so impressed by the 851 jacket I bought some Assos tights off Ebay. I got a good price on them and, like the jacket, they rock. Much better than my bellweather tights. Do the bellweather tights work? Yes. But the assos tights are thinner, better looking and just a bit more comfortable. Result - I ride more.

This year I am going with the 3-2-1 glove combo from assos. Seems like a good approach and my other lobster claw gloves are like oven mits. We'll see how the gloves work, too.

As for the rapha hat. Yea, I'm looking forward to it and it's some frippery that is classic, too. I ride down to when it's in the 20s, but I keep that at a minimum, not cause of the assos stuff, that stuff works great, I just hate wearing a balaclava. When I have that on the utility of my ride goes way down. Still, living in new england you have to do it every now and then cause you'll go crazy riding the rollers.

I love going to LA, which I do with some frequency, and I show up for the morning ride and it's like 60 and these guys are dressed with caps, tights, and long sleeve jerseys - while I show up in knee warmers and arm warmers - I guess at that point it's all relative.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sure most here are aware, but just in case, Assos will not repair garments unless they're purchased from an authorized Assos seller. When I've sent mine in for repair, I just included a copy of my receipt so there isn't any problem.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

What the Hell? That's 8 replies in a row without any hate, drama, or anything. Has the Obama Effect rubbed off on RBR?


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

I bet they sold out of these:

http://rapha.cc/index.php?page=371

No cycling kit is complete without a mandana.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

I gotta say though, I really like that Andy Hampsten commemorative Giro jersey. On sale right now for $150. 

http://rapha.cc/index.php?page=522

Be sure to check out the video of the Gentlemen's Race, it's really cool.

http://www.rapha.cc/continental/index.php?page=606


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> I bet they sold out of these:
> 
> http://rapha.cc/index.php?page=371
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

After reading this thread I bought a pair of Belgium Knee Warmers just to see what all the hating is about. They are awesome!


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks for that, Interesting read*



botto said:


> i'd never waste a dime on them, but you are correct.
> 
> some info on the company, and it's marketing strategies, here.


Thanks for the link to www.designcouncil.org.uk - That was a great read. I work in the technical space on the periphery of many such corporate image make overs and have read a few (many?) case studies. That was a good one.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll admit that the former art/design student in me is kind of a sucker for well designed stuff. I really can't stand the look of a lot of cycling clothes.

Of course, I am still a broke student, and there's no way I can see myself affording their stuff in the foreseeable future. Maybe one of the caps, but there are caps that look as good and cost 10 to 15 dollars less..


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

The new Copi (I think) themed top is 160 GBP ... that's two weeks rent for me. I was thinking about the clearance Hampsten top, but they're gone now. Also the Classics pack is up to 140. 

I am def not in the income bracket that shops at Rapha (although I do have a fixed t'shirt).


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

i don't get the idea of saying they are a joke. most likely i'll never be able to afford a ferrari but they certainly aren't a joke.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I just bought two jerseys from Rapha. FAST, great, responsive, customer service.
Nice, quality pieces, w/o all the flash of the "racer-boy" look. I like the simplicity 
of their products. It's hard to find quaility and simplicity in cycling gear.

Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Your call. 

I mean how much do you really need in your life? I bet ~97% of what you have
you don't need by true necessity. In the end, it's all extra "stuff." I bought what 
they offer because it appeals to me and I can justify it. Good marketing on their part.

Did you REALLY need to buy the toothpaste with the flip-cap? Isn't the old fashion
screw-cap 13 cents cheaper? Flip-caps are a joke!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Assos has several jackets, I myself have the 851 and I live in New England where you basically have to wear that jacket for four months straight. I can tell you, the 851, which retails at $350, is the best winter jacket I have ever used. It fits great, is cycling specific, has a race cut and works with just a summer base layer at 30 degrees. That jacket seriously is an incredible garment.


:thumbsup: I picked mine up for $250 from Colorado Cyclist. Competitive Cyclist now has them on sale for $247. It is a great jacket. One thing I really like about Assos cooler weather gear is that it works very well over a wide temp. range. I've worn my Airjack 851 almost daily for the last three months, and it's worth every penny to me. The only minor thing I don't like is the snap at the collar around the neck. A bit hard to snap wearing thick winter gloves. Other than that, a great jacket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the 851 and also the Giordana Forma Jacket which is much cheaper especially from Europe. The Giordana is just as good or better, the only part of the 851 I like better is the design of the rear pockets. I can fit my entire cycling wardrobe in there.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

E 12 said:


> They aren't the only one. For the most part, I don't buy cycling apparel anymore unless I find it for a significant discount at a place like Chainlove, or house brand stuff like Performance. While Rapha, Castelli, etc are nice looking, I find it hard to believe that their stuff is 50-70% better based on what they charge folks. One of the biggest shams in retail to be sure. But hey, what are we going to do?


I agree on Rapha but Castelli? They make great stuff at a very reasonable price. Their gloves, shoe covers, and rain jackets are simply better designed and more durable than any others that I've tried.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Giordana is just as good or better, the only part of the 851 I like better is the design of the rear pockets. I can fit my entire cycling wardrobe in there.


Funny you should mention that. I considered the Forma, but didn't like the pocket lay out, so I went with the 851. Glad I did. I use mine for commuting. The pockets are worth the extra $40 for the 851 over the Forma to me. (In the States: AirJack 851 $250; Forma $210.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Raphtastic*

This summer I had a client near Cadence in downtown NYC. Cadence is a Rapha dealer and high line bike shop in Philly and NYC. Every couple of weeks, I would drop by there and entertain myself by shopping. The only things that I bought there were gels, three different issues of Roleur-great, and some nice sox.

The Rapha stuff was very expensive but very well made and beautiful. The material was top shelf and the design and finish are both excellent. I don’t like the fact that they were offered in subdued colors. I would rather be neon and noticed. That being said, if I had unlimited cash, I probably would have grabbed an Andy Hampsten jersey which were on sale in the fall at Cadence.

I spend way more money than I should on cycling. I looked at my sixth pair of high end road shoes at Cadence but didn’t buy. I have an Assos Fugujack which I wore today at 33 degrees and was toasty. I really like it because it is very functional, well made and, I think, looks good. When I bought the Fugujack, I paid 22% of list, which is the deal of the century—too cheap to pass up.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Why no other company out there will create modest looking cycling wear is beyond me.


They will. Competition comes when they smell excess profits.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

Rapha is what economist call "Veblen Goods". Now that's not the name I remember from intermediate macroeconomic theory back in college but here is the best link I could find for you old students of business and economics. 

http://www.answers.com/topic/veblen-good


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

thegock said:


> This summer I had a client near Cadence in downtown NYC. Cadence is a Rapha dealer and high line bike shop in Philly and NYC. Every couple of weeks, I would drop by there and entertain myself by shopping. The only things that I bought there were gels, three different issues of Roleur-great, and some nice sox.
> 
> The Rapha stuff was very expensive but very well made and beautiful. The material was top shelf and the design and finish are both excellent. I don’t like the fact that they were offered in subdued colors. I would rather be neon and noticed. That being said, if I had unlimited cash, I probably would have grabbed an Andy Hampsten jersey which were on sale in the fall at Cadence.
> 
> I spend way more money than I should on cycling. I looked at my sixth pair of high end road shoes at Cadence but didn’t buy. I have an Assos Fugujack which I wore today at 33 degrees and was toasty. I really like it because it is very functional, well made and, I think, looks good. When I bought the Fugujack, I paid 22% of list, which is the deal of the century—too cheap to pass up.


that's a first.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Rapha long sleeve jersey and base layer, both seem well made to me. I like their clothing, but I like many other brands as well. Assos stuff looks cool too, definitely seems like it is the way to go for cold weather riding.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a couple of long sleeve and short sleeve jerseys from them. They fit well and the design is refreshingly simple, so when they go on heavy clearance then it's worth picking up. I'd say they're on par with most of the jerseys in the $80-90 range. 

That being said Rapha makes some super silly, ridiculous crap. For the most part, I stick with Craft as they produce some really nice items without the Assos pricing.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I learned a long time ago that spending on something that had a timeless style, that lasted and that fit when it came to cycling gear ended up saving me money in the long term. Rapha and Assos fit that description for me.

As to many of the posts on this thread...........


----------

